# Grilled Chicken...no pics



## Greg Rempe (Jun 26, 2005)

Did 3 split breasts for dinner tonight.  Used homemade rub on all 3...cooked indirect on the Silver B and before hand, brined for about 2 hrs in a basic salt water mixture.

Could have pulled them off a tad sooner but all in all was very good.  I glazed my breast with Rev. Marvins original sauce...yummie stuff!  

Also did some grilled peaches for a side which turned out really good as well..perhaps some honey or something...felt like it was missing something but still not bad!  Give 'um a try if you haven't yet... :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 26, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Did 3 split breasts for dinner tonight.  Used homemade rub on all 3...cooked indirect on the Silver B and before hand, brined for about 2 hrs in a basic salt water mixture.
> 
> Could have pulled them off a tad sooner but all in all was very good.  I glazed my breast with Rev. Marvins original sauce...yummie stuff!
> 
> Also did some grilled peaches for a side which turned out really good as well..perhaps some honey or something...felt like it was missing something but still not bad!  Give 'um a try if you haven't yet... :!:



Yep the Rev's sauce is very good!  Man I wish you had some pic's of the peaches.  I've been dying to try grilled fruit!  How long did you cook them


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 26, 2005)

Greg,

Went the lazy route tonight, went to a specialty market and picked up  some pre-marinated chicken and beef sirloin kabobs. Grilled them up and had macaroni salad for side.

For dessert, grilled some peaches and pineapple slices; rubbed with melted butter and brown sugar. Have to be patient to get the good grill marks and carmelize that sugar til nearly burnt, but not quite.  Gooooooooooood!!

93 and humid here today.....yuck


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 26, 2005)

Larry,

Doesn't take too long, I'd say maybe 4-6 minutes, then rotate the peaches and flip the pineapple and then another 5 minutes. Depends alot on the temp of your fire though, mine was a medium low fire, should have been hotter.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 26, 2005)

I had my cook at 425-50* throughout...I did the peaches for 5 mins a side...light drizzel of EVOO before going on...will top with Brown sugar and butter next time...MMMMMMMMM!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 26, 2005)

OH, I was using charcoal/lump for fuel. I see you were using GAS [-o<  [-o<  [-X  [-X  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 26, 2005)

it still counts   

The chicken sounds like it was great and the grilled peaches sound interesting too, do you skin them first?


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 26, 2005)

must have been a bitch hauling that silver B out of the attic  =D>


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 27, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> must have been a bitch hauling that silver B out of the attic  =D>



Thank you Shawn...I mean Nick...I mean Shawn! :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2005)

Now, now, I've been holding back ya know!


----------



## Finney (Jun 27, 2005)

Try a drizzle of balsamic vinegar over your grilled fruit. (after it grilled)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 27, 2005)

I've never tried that but I heard its great!


----------

